# Mr.Attitude



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Well,
for several weeks now Beautiful (my MP) has been slowly turning into Mr. Attitude. I know it's a little shocking, but I still love him tons.

How does he do this your asking or thinking...???
Your pigeons are wondering how he pulls it off and how,if possible can they turn into a Mr/Mrs/Miss. Attitude..
He does this by..his steps.

Step 1: Looking sweet, innocent, and beautiful in his cage. This encourages me to stick my hand into his cage. 

Step 2:He pulls a bluff by cooing (a variety of sounds) and the ''foot'' dance  . Which, I find absolutely adorable and fantastic!

Step 3:Then... BAM! He bites and pulls my hand toward his chest! Making beak marks....

Step 4: He is then allowed out. Seems simply enough for any bird. 

Step 5: He then, sits on his cage or landing spots, looking ''pudgy'' and cute. 

Step 6:Again, encourages me to snuggle.....until he sees that my nails are painted!

Step 7: Peck like it's the _enemy_ starts then  . 
This includes pecking and hissing at every nail, till I am able to put him up and remove the polish (not worn often anyways).

The first step is then repeated as needed  .


I hope you enjoyed reading his steps. I think he's just going through a male pigeon thing, but please feel free to give your thoughts.He doesn't do any dives or wing slaps, I guess that isn't his ''style''. He's about 9 months, he snuggles with me, nuzzles my hand/face and I love him to pieces.

-hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute and funny, Hilly! I think your pigeon has you quite well trained  and it sounds about right/normal to me  Did you see Renee's video of Sleepy yet? If not .. go look for it .. it's in todays posts.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its normal, does he have a partner yet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Hilly,

That sounds all too familiar. It is the description of a typical male pigeon growing up and owning the place as well as his caretaker. I have a few of those myself, and they are spoiled.  

Skye has me so wrapped around his flights, I don't see clearly anymore, just him and his gorgeousness!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Thank you for the replies.

Terry,
Yep I saw the video. It was so cute and kinda reminded me of Beautiful right now  .

Warriec,
nope he doesn't have a partner yet. Maybe someday in the future. For now, I'm just enjoying having him as a pet.

Treesa,
it sounds like Skye, doesn't need the steps  .

Everyone (my family and friends) say he's spoiled. My reply to that is normally, no he isn't and I swear he gives them bad looks!

-hilly*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Ms. Hillybeanie!

Loved your post!

Must comment: COUNT YOUR BLESSINGS...you think YOU have an attitude problem??? At LEAST you get face nuzzles and no Wing Fu!

Squeaks is ONLY nice to me in mate mode...well, at least MOST of the time! I have an ornery, spoiled (a.k.a. what HE thinks is his DUE!) pigeon! Squeaks' MIDDLE name is ATTITUDE and I defy anyone to show me a pij with more of it!  

AND, he can't fly so here we are...me, wanting to kissy kissy and nuzzle and Squeaks doing the Wing Fu and SAVAGE beaking!

AND, when I have to put him back home and forget to put his food dish in first, boy do I REALLY get it! I have to reach over him to place the dish. He has learned just where ALL the sensitive soft spots on my arm are!

So, like I said...count your blessings...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you sure you're not all talking about my Sammy? 
Sammy that's always within 1 foot of me at all times. { Unless he's relieving Romey from egg sitting.}
Sammy who is so seductive I can't help but to reach out to him and touch those beautiful feathers, only to be batted and pinched. Hey Sammy, I say, Is that any way to treat the hand that feeds you? 
I haven't leaned my lesson yet. Doubt I ever will.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Are you sure you're not all talking about my Sammy?
> Sammy that's always within 1 foot of me at all times. { Unless he's relieving Romey from egg sitting.}
> Sammy who is so seductive I can't help but to reach out to him and touch those beautiful feathers, only to be batted and pinched. Hey Sammy, I say, Is that any way to treat the hand that feeds you?
> I haven't leaned my lesson yet. Doubt I ever will.



Yes, Charis....*SIGH* Such is life with the ATTITUDE PIGEONS! *SIGH*  

...AND, aren't they ALWAYS the ones you want to hug and nuzzle the MOST?
*SIGH*


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hilly, I had to laugh at what you wrote, he sounds like my Littleone right to tee (LOL). I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has a bird like that, I feel better now .


----------

